# Portfolio help ... how and where to start????



## Ciara (May 24, 2008)

Im looking for some help.  

I understand what a portfolio is.... 
but what does it look like?  Is it a photo album?

I dont really know what a professional portfolio should look like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I would really appreciate some help with this and was hoping some of you could post some pics of your actual portfolio.

I tried searching the forum but only found tips on what kind of pics to put in the portfolio but nothing related to my question.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mistella (May 25, 2008)

Jed Root, Inc.
look at the makeup artist section, there are tons of artists with their portfolios on there
Master Makeup Artist - Nikki Star - beauty, fashion, special effects thats mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if you are talking about the actual hard portfolio, it should be 11x14, mine is black, hard cover..


----------



## Ciara (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_Jed Root, Inc.
look at the makeup artist section, there are tons of artists with their portfolios on there
Master Makeup Artist - Nikki Star - beauty, fashion, special effects thats mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if you are talking about the actual hard portfolio, it should be 11x14, mine is black, hard cover.._

 


Thanks Mistella ... that was a lot of help.

and yes, I was referring to an actual hard copy of the portfolio.


----------

